# Small Ponies Adult Riders



## Zarkaz (25 October 2011)

I have read a few forums covering this subject but i would like to ask the question myself. 
What do you think to adults riding small ponies? Do you think its right? Im asking this mainly for the fact that i am one of these people. I have a 12.2  Welsh B (not the fine type) and i am 5ft 2. People who know me are used to me riding such a small pony and i feel comfortable riding and pretty sure iv never hurt my pony- Well hes never had trouble taking me round a jumping course at intermediate level! The thing that does annoy me is people at shows giving me the 'evil' eye basically saying i should not ride him and im cruel- yes i may look tall on him and yes i have seen small children riding much bigger ponies than my own but i trust him 110% and feel he would be hard to replace.
I would love to hear from people in the same boat as me and piccies


----------



## PoniesRock (25 October 2011)

I'm 19 almost 20 and I've had my 13.2 new forest pony since I was 15... No intention of swapping her! Love her millions, and like you I feel very comfortable on her.  We do loads of fun rides and hacking  O and I'm 5'4"ish 





And this is us going XC! 





I ride horses at work but ponies are deffo more fun. So no, I don't see anything wrong with adults on ponies.  And likewise mine's never had a bad back due to me riding her and she's more than happy to have a good blast with me on board


----------



## toppy72 (25 October 2011)

I have just returned form a meet where there was an adult on a 13hh pony,  the pony and the adult were having a great time the pony was clearly not struggling to carry the adult as it pulled for the entire meet.  

I think we should remember that historically these ponies have been used to haul coal out of pits and generally carry all manner of demanding loads.

With anything that you ride it is important that you always keep an eye out for the stresses and strains of their workload -as long as this is done all should be well.


----------



## JFTDWS (25 October 2011)

I have a big pony, but I'm also a fair bit taller than you   He's 14,1ish and I'm 5'8 and I'm not small built either.  He doesn't seem to have a problem...







He can still avoid being eaten by crocodiles in the ditch too


----------



## Janah (25 October 2011)

Love the look on your face!


----------



## mcrobbiena (25 October 2011)

im 5'5" and still exercise my dartmoor pony, but he is a big stocky 12.2hh and he has only been lame once when a wee skinny 10yr old girl had been riding him for the summer. Iv seen far heavier fat kids on ponies but they get away with this for some reason?! Child obesity (sp?! didn't look right with a c either!) is a huge problem but you'd get shot down if you gave a fat kid a telling off for cantering its pony round and round the lorry park all day after being cross country in case the child ended up being anorexic. Hate seeing fat kids on ponies-especially when the ride like fat lumps too!!! (cue onslaught of abuse from parents with fat kids)


----------



## mcrobbiena (25 October 2011)

You look like you are more scared of the crocodiles in the ditch!! Hes just saving you...!!


----------



## lcharles (25 October 2011)

I dont think its a weight issue at all but.....when people are at a show for example showjumping and you have small kids about 8 on there little 12.2hh ponies and then an adult on a 12.2hh/13.2hh pony, i feel its a bit unfair when they zoom round and win.....they look ridiculous in a line up and i feel sorry for the kids with there much loved ponies that get a lower place because a clearly confident adult has kicked and yanked the pony into every turn possible! 

i think an adult on a small pony would have as much right in a line up if they weren't confident or if that was there choice of pony but to see someone yank a pony about and use their height/weight and strength to get a pony to perform in a way a child suited for that pony couldnt do...i think thats unfair! 

i am not saying that you are one of these people by the way!  i just cant see how an adult can not be embarrased by beating 8 year old cute kids with plaited bigtails by yanking a pony around! those people i'd give funny looks!


----------



## JFTDWS (25 October 2011)

lol Janah, I should have looked more closely at that photo before I posted it! 

mcrobbiena, I like that idea, he's my knight in shining armour... (he'd look good in a suit of armour!)


----------



## lcharles (25 October 2011)

i do however think its mean when a 13.2 welsh section d with a rider wider than the pony competes every week...in fairness it wins a lot (cant be having issues!) but because it wins the ever increasingly big girl doesnt want to move onto a much needed horse!!


----------



## NinjaPony (25 October 2011)

I am 5'7 and I have a 14.2hh Connemara, and I love riding him. I am slim, and he takes up my leg well- my height is in my legs! We have no problems.
Before him, I rode a 13.2hh, and whilst towards the end I wa a bit leggy for her, she had no problems either, I still ride her occasionally  She is narrow as well.


----------



## JFTDWS (25 October 2011)

lcharles, I very much agree with you.  I prefer to compete where it's split jnr-snrs or compete him as a horse (he's close enough to get away with that at unaff).  Not been in a position to have a problem as yet, he's a demon xc, but we're hopeless sj atm - our winter project   The only time I've sj-ed him competitively I was against a 7 year old on a pony and a confident looking 18ish year old on a green but easily capable horse.  I watched the kid jump with only 4 faults and thought, heck if I do beat her, I'll have to ask them to make me H/C...  We racked up a cricket score, so evidently I was worrying over nothing.  

The teenager won it and ponced around like she'd won Badminton :rollseyes:  No matter how difficult my horse / new to competing /etc, I'd rather let the kid have the rosette!


----------



## LauraWheeler (25 October 2011)

HI I'm 5ft2 and 28years old (not that I look it    )

This is me on the horrid one. 12.2 - 13hh forest bred, forester. 





He came to me with so many issues. I'm shore i'm not to heavy for him as he can buck, rear, leap and spin with me ontop perfectly fine  He's with me for life as he would never make a childs pony and if I sold him on I would be worried someone would then sell him on again as a childs pony.

And this is Lucy my old mare. 13.2hh welsh pony. 





Who I had for 12years. We did everything together. The last time I hunted her everyone was laughing as we had been going all day and she was still pulling at the end. Everyone elses horse was tired, even the second horses. The oldest horse was 9 and Lucy was atleast 24   

I love ponies they are so much fun. Merryn my other pony is the biggest I've ever had and he's 14.1hh.





Just so he doesn't feel left out


----------



## Zarkaz (25 October 2011)

lcharles said:



			I dont think its a weight issue at all but.....when people are at a show for example showjumping and you have small kids about 8 on there little 12.2hh ponies and then an adult on a 12.2hh/13.2hh pony, i feel its a bit unfair when they zoom round and win.....they look ridiculous in a line up and i feel sorry for the kids with there much loved ponies that get a lower place because a clearly confident adult has kicked and yanked the pony into every turn possible! 

i think an adult on a small pony would have as much right in a line up if they weren't confident or if that was there choice of pony but to see someone yank a pony about and use their height/weight and strength to get a pony to perform in a way a child suited for that pony couldnt do...i think thats unfair! 

i am not saying that you are one of these people by the way!  i just cant see how an adult can not be embarrased by beating 8 year old cute kids with plaited bigtails by yanking a pony around! those people i'd give funny looks!
		
Click to expand...

haha i totally agree i can honestly say i have been beaten by many kids. I dont do the jumping now on him (even though i do miss it) im more for in hand showing. I think its more the fact im moving to a new yard and worried about the comments i get. I did warn them that i did have a small pony that i would be riding but it did put me off when i seen a 9 maybe 10 year old riding in the school on a 14 hander and bearing in mind im 22 yes im 22 riding a 12.2 haha


----------



## Hedwards (25 October 2011)

Well I'm 5'10" and have regularly ridden my friends 14hh connemara, including on 30k Endurance CR's - he's always carried me around perfectly happily!


----------



## Tonty Tont (25 October 2011)

I'm not exactly an adult - I'm 15 - but I own a 13hh cob. I'm 5'3 

Tont has no trouble carrying me as I'm quite light, and we have great  fun together. I don't think I look too tall, but we have a wonderful bond and that's what matters to me


----------



## Zarkaz (25 October 2011)

Loving all the pics and messages. Some of you saying 'i ride a 14hh pony' im thinking woah thats huge! haha well compared to my little man even  although i did own a 15.1 Arab x warmblood but he got arthritis


----------



## Brandy (25 October 2011)

I am 5ft 7 with a 13.2 welsh. To be honest, I wouldn't have bought him as he is a little small - as in I feel a bit top heavy on him. I don't think it would be an issue if he behaved its just when he is naughty I sometimes feel a bit unstable.

I don't have access to any pics of him, but this is me and my old 13.2h coloured cob, who I loved, and who I felt better on.


----------



## Spotsrock (25 October 2011)

lcharles said:



			I dont think its a weight issue at all but.....when people are at a show for example showjumping and you have small kids about 8 on there little 12.2hh ponies and then an adult on a 12.2hh/13.2hh pony, i feel its a bit unfair when they zoom round and win.....they look ridiculous in a line up and i feel sorry for the kids with there much loved ponies that get a lower place because a clearly confident adult has kicked and yanked the pony into every turn possible! 

i think an adult on a small pony would have as much right in a line up if they weren't confident or if that was there choice of pony but to see someone yank a pony about and use their height/weight and strength to get a pony to perform in a way a child suited for that pony couldnt do...i think thats unfair! 

i am not saying that you are one of these people by the way!  i just cant see how an adult can not be embarrased by beating 8 year old cute kids with plaited bigtails by yanking a pony around! those people i'd give funny looks!
		
Click to expand...


I have a pony, jump him as a senior which means I am never competing against the kiddies, they are far braver and quicker than me anyway!!!

My pony is 14hh if he stands on tippytoes but Sharer who is 5ft10 doesn't look big on him at although she doesn't get on with him. He'd probably seriously damage a child so I think in some instances some ponies are better off with adults and as someone said, the short ones historically have been used to carry real weight.


----------



## spotty_pony (25 October 2011)

I'm 20 and 5ft8 and still occasionally ride a 12.2 Exmoor pony! There is nothing wrong with it, he can carry me easily and he is too strong for most of the kids at the yard!


----------



## Megibo (25 October 2011)

this is me on my neddy, had her 6 years. i'm 5ft 4 and pony is 13.3.







currently doing my best to get back mum's old horse who is full up 14.2/3 so think i'll always have ponies!


----------



## Brandy (25 October 2011)

ShowJumping Superstars said:



			I'm 20 and 5ft8 and still occasionally ride a 12.2 Exmoor pony! There is nothing wrong with it, he can carry me easily and he is too strong for most of the kids at the yard!
		
Click to expand...

I also have an exmoor, as well as the welsh cob. I don't ride her anymore as I have put weight on and she is 12.1 and 24 yrs old. however, I was 21 when i got her and 9st and rode her almost daily for many years.


----------



## rhino (25 October 2011)

I'm 5'4" and just under 8 stone. My 'preferred' horse is 15.3 - 16.1 ish but I do ride everything from about 12.2hh upwards (usually if they are being naughty  )

Think this pony was about 14/14.1 but super lightweight (racing pony). This is at the end of an all day ride and he certainly wasn't struggling with me.





(ps please ignore 'armchair' seat, my back was a bit achy by this point  )


----------



## Paint Me Proud (25 October 2011)

this was me on my previous pony. She was just about 14.2hh and I am 5ft4 and approx 9 stone.







She was very round so she took up my leg. I do however now ride a 15.2hh who my instructor says suits me much better (and i do agree to be fair)

HOWEVER - if i had my own land i would be buying a 12 -13h pony to whizz about on - nothing beats a good whizzy pony!!


----------



## Firehorse (25 October 2011)

i'm a pony riding adult! i'm 5ft 3 and my pony is 13.3.  he's got some tb or arab in him which makes him more like a small horse than a pony.  i weigh 8 1/2 stone and wudnt put more than 9 stone on him.  only because when a friend's daughter rode him, who was a little over that, he obviously wasnt happy with her.  but he's mine for life and there's only me who rides him and once in a blue moon my kids (8 and 12) might sit on him.  he goes like the clappers and outruns his larger friends but miles!  if i ever bought another neddy, i'd always choose a pony.  that's just my opinion, they suit me and the life style i can offer them.  i'm a happy hacker who wants something safe, but zippy, cheap to keep and i do like to be able to put on a saddle without the need for a stool!!


----------



## starryeyed (25 October 2011)

I don't have a problem with it as long as the rider isn't obviously too big or heavy for the pony & it's not struggling. Ponies are way more fun, and people tend to forget how strong they can are!


----------



## Vicki-Finn-Perry (25 October 2011)

I wouldnt ride anything bigger than 14-15hh tbh! I just love ponies! 

I dnt think its a problem at all, aslong as the saddle fits properly which i think is quite big problem with adults riding pones but other than that why not!!

My lad is approx 13.3h...im a midget at 5 foot 1ish 

He doesnt feel like a small pony at all tbh, he feels more like a horse! He is built like a tank though!


----------



## fallenangel123 (25 October 2011)

I have just joined the 'adults on ponies' group again. My 15.2hh mare has retired and I have now got a 13.2hh Fell pony. I was a bit dubious about going to see her as she was so small but I'm so glad I did!
  I am 5ft 5ins but look fine on her as I have short legs and she is very wide. Only trouble is she rides so big I forget when I get off and hit the floor before I can bend my knees!!!


----------



## OldNag (25 October 2011)

I'm a pony squisher-to-be...

I'm 5ft 7 and he's about 13.3 (will know for sure when he's vetted, have asked for him to be measured as I'm sure he's grown since he was certificated).  My height is all in my leg, but I hope I don't look too Thelwell on him.  

I've always preferred ponies, and the beauty of getting something this size is that my kids can get use out of him before very long - even if only on lead rein for now.


----------



## Aoibhin (26 October 2011)

seeing lot of adults on Big top end ponies (13/14h) my lad is 11h1", i rode him untill i was grounded (medically) & im a 30yo, prev owner did (30+) as does my hubby (30+) none of us are over his weight capacity & he is till more than willing to test your stickability!!!


----------



## LaurenBay (26 October 2011)

My girl is 14.2 and I'm 21 and 5'1 so very small. She carries me absolutley fine and I feel very comfortable riding her.


----------



## animal (26 October 2011)

Literally no idea what i am doing with my feet!
I'm 5.1, 7 - 7.5 stone.  He's 13.2, medium/light weight.
Sometimes i look smallish on him, other times i look giant!


----------



## hairy mare (26 October 2011)

Its so nice to find that i am not the only tall person out there riding the smaller  of our four legged  friends ! been 5'7 i often get some very dissapproving looks from people as i pootle along on my 11.2  dartmoor who carries me ( without breaking a sweat)  over  miles of open moor .I also have a 13.2 sec b that has been described (in all fairness) as a child destroyer  who i could never part with because 1) i love him to bits and 2) i have no doubt that he would be past from piller to post and eventually end up in a tin !!. he is the trickiest thing i have every sat on and goes like concorde on red bull .bless!! 

lets hear it for the ponies!!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 October 2011)

I have a 12.1 exmoor and I am 5ft6. I also have a young exmoor coming up and he looks to make 13h. awesome ponies and there's nothing I'd trust more in difficult terrain!


----------



## Zarkaz (28 October 2011)

I think we should have a show for adult riding ponies then i wouldnt feel out of place


----------



## Zarkaz (28 October 2011)

Me on my boy (dont know if the pics showing though  )


----------



## rose bud (28 October 2011)

I have recently bought a 13hh exmoor pony and i am 31 years old and 5'5 ish.
He is a stocky little thing and doesn't seem to struggle to carry me.
So far everyone has said that i don't look too big on him but i am expecting a few dissaproving looks if we do any shows / fun rides! I don't care though, riding is supposed to be fun and he is sooo much fun!! (unlike my last 15.2hh)
I think there should be an adult version of the pony club


----------



## Milanesa (28 October 2011)

I have a 12.2 dartmoor that I have had 15 yrs I am now 29 but still ride her everyday I  am slight build but she has no issues and is just not a child's ride she is so strong! Therefore I see nothing wrong with adults on ponies, don't think they should be allowed to compete against children though it's just not fair on the kids!


----------



## sbloom (28 October 2011)

Vicki-Finn-Perry said:



			I dnt think its a problem at all, aslong as the saddle fits properly which i think is quite big problem with adults riding pones but other than that why not!!
		
Click to expand...

A very good point - I guess I fit a LOT of adults on ponies so see all the issues.  On natives etc saddles really often move forwards if there is any instability, and it makes things easier if we can go to a smaller seat size - so even if the ribcage can take a saddle of X size, going down to X-1 might make fitting the pony easier, but the rider can't fit in it!  So always bear in mind that you ideally need to be able to fit your correct seat size on the pony but even then that a shorter saddle may be better.  If someone is in a slightly smaller saddle than ideal then often I have to use a deeper gussetted panel at the back to lift the cantle to stop the rider sitting on it!  You need your weight to be in the centre of the saddle, do check for the saddle being in balance.


----------



## Zarkaz (8 November 2011)

well these have all made me feel better about riding my fat boy


----------



## sbloom (8 November 2011)

Just back from a day's fitting - 5'9 rider on a 14.2 with 17" saddle, 5'7 on the same (not the actual same horse or saddle ) and 5'4 on a 13hh and a 15" saddle! None are easy peasy to fit but all work.  Luckily the last one is able to move to a 16" saddle which will help makes things easier.


----------



## Nagling (8 November 2011)

I'm a big pony fan.  Ridden loads of horses but ponies are just such good fun.  I'm 5'8 and weigh 9stone.  I regularily ride a 14hh and 13.2hh NFs who are both chunky types of NF.  I also sometimes get on my 12.2hh Dartie who manages very well with me but I do feel like I look silly on her!
I think as long as the pony continues to go well, is happy and has correctly fitting tack there should be no problem.  Personally my pet hate is seeing tiny riders on huge horses with their legs barely reaching below the saddleflap!


----------



## Natz88 (8 November 2011)

I am 23yrs old about 5ft7 & I have a 14.1 (although out on loan) a 13.3 & 2 14.2 (well ones my mums). I have had people comment about me riding ponies, but I enjoy them & I am not heavy.

This is me on my 13.3 Haflinger & I would never sell him







This was him with the bloke I bought him off who was about 6ft & I would say about 12 stone & he rode him western


----------



## ClassicG&T (8 November 2011)

I'm almost 5 ft 8 and i've got a 13.1hh Fell. He carries me no bother and doesn't struggle with anything.

I am going to sell him after the winter as i'm wanting to go up a level jumping and XC and it will be heart breaking as hes my best friend!


----------



## shoo (8 November 2011)

My lads are 14hh & 12.1hh, I'm 5ft 6  ponies are great


----------



## thespanishmane (8 November 2011)

ShowJumping Superstars said:



			I'm 20 and 5ft8 and still occasionally ride a 12.2 Exmoor pony! There is nothing wrong with it, he can carry me easily and he is too strong for most of the kids at the yard!
		
Click to expand...

well, Exmoors are a bit special! I am 5' and not to be too ageist I appeared in the 'Daily Mirror book of horses and ponies 1966' riding an Exmoor! However I had one on loan some years ago and he was the best fun on four legs ever!. He could keep upsides a TB (for a short while) and always found an extra gear.  He jumped what everyone else did, and could rodeo for England.  Definatley not a childs pony in a million years.  My other half decided to leapfrog onto him whilst grazing. Pony carried on eating for a few seconds, thinking about what to do,then dumped him smartish! 

I dont really agree with adults that try to squeeze themselves into tiny jackets and tight jods to look like the children.  I competed him  wearing tweed coat and long boots - I simply looked like a small adult on on a chunky pony, and as I have short legs they came in the right place.


----------



## SO1 (10 November 2011)

I don't think many of the ponies pictured here are what I call that small most of them are medium ponies.

Whilst I know it is common in the show ring I have to say I am not a massive fan of seeing adults on very small ponies say 12h and under, i think there is an issue with saddle fitting too as most smaller ponies take smaller saddle sizes which might not be big enough to be comfortable for an adult.

Even if they are strong enough to carry 9 or 10 stone I do wonder if being ridden by someone of the maximum weight for them is good for their backs long term. It is like saying as a human I can carry a big heavy rucksack but would I not be happier carrying a lighter one and if I did carry the maximum weight one every day for many years would it give me back ache.


----------



## sarahann1 (10 November 2011)

I'm 5'10" and ride my friends 13.2hh highland, no pics unfortunately, so you'll have to take my word that I'm under 9stone so its no bother for him at all


----------



## SO1 (11 November 2011)

I am sure highlands can easily carry 9 stone when I was referring to 9 or 10 stone I was meaning small ponies under 12h not medium ponies. I would consider 13.2 highland a medium pony!



sarahann1 said:



			I'm 5'10" and ride my friends 13.2hh highland, no pics unfortunately, so you'll have to take my word that I'm under 9stone so its no bother for him at all 

Click to expand...


----------



## slp123 (16 November 2011)

This is me on my NF/welsh she is 13hh and I am 5'4 & 10.7 stone  I ride her 3 times a week and we hack and school, she has no worries carrying me and is very strong and fast. We drive her as well so she is very fit. I would not ride her if she showed any sign of hurt or tiredness. This pic was taken today after a 90min hack and she was still on her toes. We did have child riders for her but she is way too strong and nappy. I love riding her and dont feel at all under horsed, what do you think ???


----------



## rhino (16 November 2011)

I will try and get photos over the weekend of my new 'project'. Welsh A standing all of 11hh    Boy, do I feel mean


----------



## fornema (16 November 2011)

I do find it rude when people state that anyone on a pony will go pothunting against children, i certainitly wouldnt with mine, we compete in heights appropriate to what she can jump, and yes she does win everything but we compete against horses. MY pony is 13.1/2hh and im 5'4'', she jumps courses up to 3'6'' with double clears and we never do the smaller one due to the ability of my pony rather than others whos ponys dont have a huge jumping ability, are they not allowed to compete?

Anyway rant over heres me and my pony winning a 3' accumulator:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cQtIb9hJiE

I bought her from a field, turned out to be a complete menace at the begining but now will do most things asked of her and wouldnt swap her for the world. Unlike most ive never had comments on being to big, usually along the lines of how we get on like a house on fire and know each other inside out.


----------



## Zarkaz (17 November 2011)

woo i actually remeasured myself and im actually 5'1 haha  and true fornema i have competed against adults on 16.2 plus horses and beat them  im not saying i go to shows to compete against children but like you said i do the classes that my pony is capable of.
I once went in a 12.2 and under class (the jumps were HUGE considering it was for small ponies!) and i came off at the second jump and that was against kids/teens, so obviously i was beaten by them. So i feel its not about who you are competing against its the ability of your pony/horse. 
SO1 i also agree some of these ponies are not what i would call small haha


----------



## Kat (17 November 2011)

fornema said:



			I do find it rude when people state that anyone on a pony will go pothunting against children, i certainitly wouldnt with mine, we compete in heights appropriate to what she can jump, and yes she does win everything but we compete against horses. MY pony is 13.1/2hh and im 5'4'', she jumps courses up to 3'6'' with double clears and we never do the smaller one due to the ability of my pony rather than others whos ponys dont have a huge jumping ability, are they not allowed to compete?

Anyway rant over heres me and my pony winning a 3' accumulator:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cQtIb9hJiE

I bought her from a field, turned out to be a complete menace at the begining but now will do most things asked of her and wouldnt swap her for the world. Unlike most ive never had comments on being to big, usually along the lines of how we get on like a house on fire and know each other inside out.
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen an adult on a pony pot hunting against children. I have seen a few going to the regionals at dressage or county showing. And one that sticks in my mind is the lady on the 13hh 25 year old pony that comes and jumps in the open (3ft) seniors unaff sj and always beats everything, including herself on her big horses! She takes her horses in the smaller classes but not the pony!


----------



## MuesliMoo (20 November 2011)

I am an adult, a smidge over 5'5 and love riding ponies.  This lovely little lady is coming to me on LWVTB in January, she's a 12.3h exmoor and is more than capable of carrying me   I'm not getting her because I want to be a "pot hunter" and beat small children, I'm getting her because I want a friend for life, a pony who can happily live out naked in the bitterest of winters, and will have a go at everything - hacking, jumping, dressage, agility etc.







Give me a pony to ride over a horse any day!


----------



## Megibo (20 November 2011)

MuesliMoo said:



			Give me a pony to ride over a horse any day!
		
Click to expand...


amen to that


----------



## Renvers (20 November 2011)

I have no problem with it, much safer for someone to ride a horse approriate for their height and build than to change just because of their age. 

Now I tihnk of it, it would be great if I had stayed smaller; I would never have outgrown my childhood ponies and could have kept them forever


----------



## Zarkaz (20 November 2011)

I was looking to get a new one he is about 12.3hh but bum high and will probs make bout 14hh but my dad thinks he will still be too small for me hes a chunky cob (only a youngster) hes so sweet aswell :-(


----------



## Walrus (20 November 2011)

MuesliMoo said:



			I am an adult, a smidge over 5'5 and love riding ponies.  This lovely little lady is coming to me on LWVTB in January, she's a 12.3h exmoor and is more than capable of carrying me   I'm not getting her because I want to be a "pot hunter" and beat small children, I'm getting her because I want a friend for life, a pony who can happily live out naked in the bitterest of winters, and will have a go at everything - hacking, jumping, dressage, agility etc.







Give me a pony to ride over a horse any day!
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful pony. I love exmoors. If I were smaller I'd have one. But at 5'8" and not very light I'll have to stick to my fell.


----------



## Jazzy B (20 November 2011)

I'm 5ft 8 and rode my 14hh pony until I was 27, I then got a 15.1 mare but my pony had absolutely no problems carrying me ever we did endurance, x country and endurance and had so much fun.  She's still around but taking it a bit easier now!!


----------



## HeatherAnn (20 November 2011)

I don't think there's anything wrong with it as long as the pony is okay. What ever suits your preference without doing harm. I don't think I could see myself on a pony quite as small as some mentioned, I'm 5 10/11 and 10 stone. I must admit though I do crack a smile when rider's feet are same height as ponies knees


----------



## olop (20 November 2011)

I'm 6ft & my boy is just short of 15hh - when I tell others how big he is he I usually get the are you serious reponse (I weigh 8 stone so very much doubt I am going to squish the poor boy!) I dont really have a quick witted answer for it though so need to think of one lol!!

My husband is just short of 6 ft & 12.5 stone & my boy also carries him (very easily as he has had several "moments" on him lol!!)

I would never ride a horse again after having a nasty accident on one at college (almost broke my back) so will always stick to the little-lies


----------



## Fransurrey (21 November 2011)

Another exmoor owner here. I'm 5'4" and he's 12hh. He's slowing down at 20, but we still do lots of hacking and he's never had a back problem and believe me, he lets you know when something's wrong!


----------



## abercrombie&titch (21 November 2011)

I used to ride our dartmoor (12.2)to keep him ticking over for the kids, especially during the winter when its too dark for them to ride after school. We happily hacked out, schooled etc, and he certainly never had a problem carrying me at 8 1/2 stone. I do the same with the kids highland pony (14.1) now, and my own 'pony' is only 15hh, so I don't think I've ever actually graduated onto horses!!! Much better to give them regular work, and worry less about whether the rider is an adult or a child - natives are generally sturdy - I remember being told they would carry a stone for every hand in height.... not sure if i'd follow that absolutely literally but its food for thought!


----------



## ester (21 November 2011)

Most of the kids I know are quite capable of getting their ponies round a jump off faster than any adult would dare


----------



## AngieandBen (21 November 2011)

My daughter grew too big, but I didn't   He's only 12.3hh but looks much bigger and takes a 5ft 6" rug


----------



## MuesliMoo (21 November 2011)

AngieandBen said:



			My daughter grew too big, but I didn't   He's only 12.3hh but looks much bigger and takes a 5ft 6" rug







Click to expand...

He's gorgeous, what a fab photo!


----------



## SiscosMum (21 November 2011)

Im 5'6 and exercise a 13hh pony for his owner, she's only young and he's a menace, i ride him during the week and she rides him at weekends, he's a great wee pony, just more an adults ride than kids ride unless he's kept working and occupied, she couldnt keep him if i didnt help out so people can laugh at me all they like, im happy because im keeping him and his owner together, once she's older/bigger/stronger she'l get on brilliantly with him.... and il have no pony to ride  lol!


----------



## AngieandBen (21 November 2011)

thank you MuesliMoo, he is fab, 19 year old NF,  a little crackers but good fun, he was trying to kill the waves!


----------



## Janette (21 November 2011)

i feel its a bit unfair when they zoom round and win.....they look ridiculous in a line up and i feel sorry for the kids with there much loved ponies that get a lower place because a clearly confident adult has kicked and yanked the pony into every turn possible!
		
Click to expand...

I think that phrase is unfair.

A confident adult would more than likely ride accurately, intelligently and be far more aware of the living thing they are sat on than many kids I've seen out showjumping!

On my yard, there are no kids  (heaven  ), but there is only ONE horse - the rest of us ride ponies!  ranging from 13hh to a full up 14.2 dalesx.


----------

